# Mosquito



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Any fish biting


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

The crappie are.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

They all hitting on certain days times and conditions


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was out there saturday. Nice 3 pound bass and a nice bluegill. saw a lot people moving around tho. Talked to one guy at the dock had some nice slabs.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ll be there trolling wens morning real realy.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I have found the crappie recently drifting south of the causeway in 10-14 Ft of water. Jigs with crappie nibbles. When the wind dies and the drift stopped so did the bites.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Caught one walleye and one crappie Monday drifting crawlers.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

What kind of set up have you guys been running


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

well I,m pulling leadcore with gold hot n tot, and a flicker shad clown. but don,t no yet if I caught any.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Just worm harness with half ounce weight to keep it down when drifting, trolling worm harness otherwise.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother and I were there yesterday. Not much wind for drifting, for most of the morning, so we used the trolling motor to get some movement. We found some crappie in 8-9 fow. We didn't catch a lot, maybe 25, but over half of them were keepers. My brother was using minnows and I was using Bobby Garlands and nibbles. We launched at the causeway and fished the southwest side. We never did find a spot that held more than a couple fish. Water temperature was 70 when we got there and 72 when we left. We ended up with 15 keepers.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was out today. Had some nice wind for drifting today got skunked tho. Did see some big bait balls.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother and I got back out today. This was our second trip in the last 4 days. We launched at the causeway again but today we fished the southeast side. We were drifting using our same setup as Saturday, he was using minnows and I was using Bobby Garlands and nibbles. Our keep to catch ratio wasn't real good, we kept probably a third of what we caught, but it was still a fun day. The fish were anywhere from 9-13 fow. We ended up keeping 24 crappie and 5 bluegill. Water temperature was 71.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like you had a good day.


----------

